# 1980 320i Repair Costs



## withviolence (May 3, 2006)

I'm interested in buying this 1980 320i from a friend of mine for around $400-$500, with only a couple of things wrong with it. Known problems, anyway. I have yet to test drive it and will get around to it this saturday, but as of now my friend tells me that the car needs the following - 

New Brakes
New Exhaust
Four new tires
Some rust blasted off from underneath rear windows, can be done by friend

As this is my first BMW I don't know if the prices are varied from other cars, or what. If anybody can give me a guesstimation of how much they think this'll all come to, I'd gladly like to hear it. Thanks.


----------

